# Unwelcome in Morocco



## bambi2

UNWELLCOME IN MOROCCO
We had been hearing tales that the man who owns the 2 Atlantica parc camp sites near Agadir and also the one at Aglou 
plage near Tiznet has been getting the police to turn off the free campers, last monday we had a meal with some friends in 
a restaurant in Agadir, the waiter told us that they were not getting custom from motorcaravanners now, he said they are 
going south, about 6pm when I returned to our camper, I was told by 2 policeman go NOW! I said we have been for a meal, we
are not free campers, we are staying at Atlantica parc camp site, once again I was told GO NOW!! 
On wednesday we went to Tiznet, the camp site was full, so we parked on the scrap land opposite, an official said you can
shop in Tiznet, but you must leave by 5pm, he directed us to what he called a camp site, where we paid 66 dirhams to park
in a hotel drive, next morning we went back to Tiznet to shop and the same official.,accompanied by a soldier told us to
go to the camp site, I said we've just left it!! (now getting angry :evil: !) seems there's a curfew for motor caravanners!!
We left Tiznet and met up with a group of motor caravanners on a small site between Aglou plage and Sidi Ifni, they told us 
that on saturday night the police came to them and told them to leave the parking in front of the hotel at Aglou plage,
they objected as they had paid the hotel to stay, so they were told to leave in the morning, there is now a no camping sign 
at Aglou plage, we have all spent a good amount of money in Morocco and because of these restrictions a lot of businesses
will suffer.  
We are heading south ourselves now, perhaps we will be more wellcome there. bambi 2


----------



## teemyob

*Maroc*

My Worst fear of going to Maroc!

TM


----------



## eddied

Sorry to hear of your hassles. Only 1 cure where m/homers not wanted - leave. Try Sicilia or Tunisia next trip.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peedee

Do you think it is because of the increase in numbers? Been reading about those folk who would normally stay in southern Spain upping sticks and going further south because of the weather. On the other hand money talks! Perhaps the site owners have been shelling out. :wink: 

peedee


----------



## Sonesta

Oh dear this is very sad to hear as Morocco is such a fabulous country to visit and I wonder what has brought all this about?

When we were there in the winter of 2005 we had a wonderful time touring around and were made very welcome wherever we went and we we enjoyed a mixture of wildcamping and campsites during our 6 week trip. However, we did not spend a lot of our time in the typical tourist areas and chose to go slightly more off the beaten track but when we did visit the more popular spots, we were informed that the police were beginning to clamp down on wildcamping and were keen to move any wildcampers on. Apparantley, the local campsite owners were complaining that motorhomers were choosing to wildcamp as opposed to staying on their sites and of course, as is quite understandable, they were not too happy about it as their livliehoods were suffering as a result.

I can see both sides of the equation here if I am being completely honest with you and as much as I love the freedom that wildcamping allows us, I do think you have to be careful not to take things too far and completely disregard the feelings of the local residents and businesses! We tend to wildcamp in isolated spots and where we are unlikely to be a nuisance or an eyesore to anyone and very often, we wildcamp where we do because there is not a campsite in the area!

When we wildcamped with 6 other vans on the beach in Tagazhout back in 2005, we were told that the Moroccan police may come along and ask us to move on. Apprantley the local campsite owner from the Atlantic Park campsite, was not at all happy about motorhomers wildcamping on the beach and had complained to the police about the hordes of motorhomers setting up camp the year before. As it turned out we camped there for approx 3 nights and encountered no problems but it would appear that things have become a lot stricter since our visit 4 years ago? 

I suppose to be fair, and if you look at things from another angle, you can appreciate why any campsite owner, that relied on the revenue brought in from campers, would feel somewhat aggrieved if they were all bypassing his campsite and pitching up on on some nearby wasteground or the beach? After all, he does have a business to run and I suppose, this must affect his livliehood quite significantly? I am sure we all would feel the same if we were in his shoes wouldn't we? 

Please don't be put off visiting this charming country, as it really is an amazing place and we found Morocco to be the most fascinating, friendly and magical country to tour around. We long to return and if in order to do so, we had no option but to stay on campsites all of the time we are there, then we would quite happily and willingly do so. Therefore, If for whatever reason, this is the way Morocco is heading, and wildcamping is prohibited, then maybe we visitors ought to just accept this and respect their reasons for making this stand? After all it would be dreadful if Morocco ended up like so many European destinations - where motorhomers set up camp for weeks on end and turn beauty spots and wastegrounds into nothing more than shanty towns!

Morocco really is a wonderful country to visit and like I say, we are desperate to return - but if they do completely ban wildcamping altogether, then my only concern would be - what will happen when the limited number of campsites to be found around Morocco are inevitably FULL ..... where would they send us to then? 

Morocco relies on tourism - so if they do not want to lose out on our business, then they need to provide suitable and adequate facilities to accomodate the vast amount of motorhomers who are keen to travel there!

Sue


----------



## karlb

is the problem Morocco or wildcamping? if its the latter then the thread title is very misleading and would be better titled "Morocco clamps down on gypsys" 


karlb


----------



## Sonesta

karlb said:


> is the problem Morocco or wildcamping? if its the latter then the thread title is very misleading and would be better titled "Morocco clamps down on gypsys"
> 
> karlb


I think you may be wrong in your assumptions karlb!

We love to wildcamp whenever we feel it is acceptable or safe to do so, as do many other motorhomers too - but very few, if at all any of us, are from the gypsy fraternity!

A gypsy person is an itinerant: A laborer who moves from place to place as demanded by employment; "itinerant traders"

A member of a group of people with dark skin and hair who speak Romany and who traditionally live by seasonal work and fortunetelling; they are believed to have originated in northern India but now are living on all continents (but mostly in Europe, North Africa, and North America)

Sue


----------



## rayrecrok

Sonesta said:


> karlb said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the problem Morocco or wildcamping? if its the latter then the thread title is very misleading and would be better titled "Morocco clamps down on gypsys"
> 
> karlb
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may be wrong in your assumptions karlb!
> 
> We love to wildcamp whenever we feel it is acceptable or safe to do so, as do many other motorhomers too - but very few, if at all any of us, are from the gypsy fraternity!
> 
> A gypsy person is an itinerant: A laborer who moves from place to place as demanded by employment; "itinerant traders"
> 
> A member of a group of people with dark skin and hair who speak Romany and who traditionally live by seasonal work and fortunetelling; they are believed to have originated in northern India but now are living on all continents (but mostly in Europe, North Africa, and North America)
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Absolutely!. I think he means Pikeys.

Tin hat on.


----------



## loddy

karlb said:


> is the problem Morocco or wildcamping? if its the latter then the thread title is very misleading and would be better titled "Morocco clamps down on gypsys"
> 
> karlb


I know what you mean Karlb, is the problem the lack of sites or hoards of penny pinchers

Loddy


----------



## rayrecrok

loddy said:


> karlb said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the problem Morocco or wildcamping? if its the latter then the thread title is very misleading and would be better titled "Morocco clamps down on gypsys"
> 
> karlb
> 
> 
> 
> or hoards of penny pinchers
> 
> Loddy
Click to expand...

Oy I resemble that remark!.


----------



## karlb

loddy said:


> karlb said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the problem Morocco or wildcamping? if its the latter then the thread title is very misleading and would be better titled "Morocco clamps down on gypsys"
> 
> karlb
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean Karlb, is the problem the lack of sites or hoards of penny pinchers
> 
> Loddy
Click to expand...

"Morocco clamps down on penny pinchers" 
dosnt quite have the same ring.

i must admit i have no problem with wildcamping if indeed it is that, ie camping in isolation away from the commercial world.
however to camp near commercial sites is asking for trouble and imo that is what is goin on here.

karlb


----------



## Terryg

Reading between the posts in this thread maybe the title should be changed to "Wild Campers Unwellcome in Morocco".

I understand that it is illegal to Wild Camp in Morocco, however the police normally tolerate it.

Terry.


----------



## Sonesta

Terryg said:


> Reading between the posts in this thread maybe the title should be changed to "Wild Campers Unwellcome in Morocco".
> 
> I understand that it is illegal to Wild Camp in Morocco, however the police normally tolerate it.
> 
> Terry.


I am sure the original poster did not mean to give the wrong impression by her title but I do agree with you Terry and feel that the title would be better changed to what you suggested. It would be most unfortunate if any potential motorhome visitors were put off travelling to this fantastic country as they would certainly be missing out on a wonderful adventure. Anyone who has ever travelled to Morocco will know, that far from being unwelcoming, the Moroccan people go out of their way to welcome you into their lives, their homes and their country! 

Sue


----------



## bambi2

Did I not make it clear on the forum that I was trying to tell the police in Agadir that we were actually staying on Atlantica parc camp site and still got told GO NOW!! bambi 2


----------



## karlb

bambi2 said:


> Did I not make it clear on the forum that I was trying to tell the police in Agadir that we were actually staying on Atlantica parc camp site and still got told GO NOW!! bambi 2


yes you did make it clear but you also mentioned "no camping" signs which i assume have occurred due to inconsiderate wildcamping/campers,and as we know it is human nature to tar the same kind of people with the same brush, ie you were in a motorhome so you must wildcamp and therfore not welcome!

sorry if i have assumed to much.

karlb


----------



## Sonesta

bambi2 said:


> Did I not make it clear on the forum that I was trying to tell the police in Agadir that we were actually staying on Atlantica parc camp site and still got told GO NOW!! bambi 2


I bet that was quite frightening bambi and I know I would have been quite intimidated by a foreign policeman angrily shouting at us to go! 8O

I hope this wasn't your experience all over Morocco though, because when we were there in 2005, I must say the people were so lovely that we nicknamed Morocco "The land of the smiling faces!"

I hope you don't allow this incident to spoil your trip and if you are still in Morocco, then if you haven't already done so, please try and experience some of the less touristy areas and see if your opinions change? We loved going off the beaten track and that is where all our wonderful memories and experiences of what we can only describe as "The REAL Morocco" were realised and we wildcamped in some stunning locations and experienced no hassle or no problems whatsoever.

Sue


----------



## loddy

So the bottom line is

Morocco is lovely but don't wild camp in large groups at desireable places.

Alaways use campsites ( but they are full )

So go and enjoy but don't stop (only in out of the way places)

Is that right ?? :? 

Loddy


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> So the bottom line is
> 
> Morocco is lovely but don't wild camp in large groups at desireable places.
> 
> Alaways use campsites ( but they are full )
> 
> So go and enjoy but don't stop (only in out of the way places)
> 
> Is that right ?? Confused
> 
> Loddy


Unfortunately the Brits, Dutch and Germans will end end up turning Morocco
into another Spain with adhoc wild camping with no regards for the local people.


----------



## pneumatician

*Wild Camping*

Of at a slight tangent. 
Our English friend who is a French resident and Motorhomer advises us that Wild Campers and the increase in numbers are causing problems and could spoil it for all of us.

Steve


----------



## Sonesta

loddy said:


> So the bottom line is
> 
> Morocco is lovely but don't wild camp in large groups at desireable places.
> 
> Alaways use campsites ( but they are full )
> 
> So go and enjoy but don't stop (only in out of the way places)
> 
> Is that right ?? :?
> 
> Loddy


Well it would seem by reading bambi's post that wildcamping is now becoming frowned upon in certain parts of Morocco - so it looks like you may very well be right in your assumptions Loddy.

I suppose if it transpires that there are more motorhome visitors than the campsites can accomodate, then the Moroccan tourist industry will have to seriously re-consider their options and how they can cash in on this influx. It's a sure certainty that they are not going to want to turn away the much needed and relied upon revenue that the tourist trade brings to Morocco!

Hopefully, rather than risk deterring motorhome visitors from heading to Morocco, the powers that be, will act wisely and in an attempt to attract and retain an even bigger slice of the motorhome tourist market, they will open up more campsites or better still, open up Aires and Sostas like they have in France and Italy?

Sue


----------



## loddy

Sue
Well I am going on a Desert Tour in April and hope to stay on in Morroco for a while, I hope I can find a camp site

Loddy


----------



## Sonesta

loddy said:


> Sue
> Well I am going on a Desert Tour in April and hope to stay on in Morroco for a while, I hope I can find a camp site
> 
> Loddy


We met Ray (Detourer) when we were on our way to Morocco and I can assure you that he is a very knowledgeable man, especially where Morocco is concerend and you will have no problems with Ray and his group finding suitable campsites or places for you all to camp that's for sure. They are a great bunch of people and Ray is quite a character and I just know you will have the time of your life.

We toured Morocco on our own but if ever we wished to go along with a tour group, then we would not hesitate to book with Desert Tours!

Give Ray our regards when you see him and tell him we still remember him with great affection.

Sue


----------



## loddy

Will do

Loddy


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Give Ray our regards when you see him and tell him we still remember him with great affection.
> 
> Sue


Sue, Ray will be in the UK next week and is getting in touch with me so I will pass on your best wishes, as we are going to Morocco on the 13th Feb I will get some definite information from Ray as too what the real position is and how widespread it is, but I suspect its just around the Agadir region.

Bob


----------



## Sonesta

whistlinggypsy said:


> Sue, Ray will be in the UK next week and is getting in touch with me so I will pass on your best wishes, as we are going to Morocco on the 13th Feb I will get some definite information from Ray as too what the real position is and how widespread it is, but I suspect its just around the Agadir region.
> 
> Bob


Thanks Ray 

I too suspect the affected areas are the more touristy and commercialised locations and once you step into the "real Morocco" I guess it will be a completely different story altogether. In all honesty, we never came across any spots where hordes of motorhomers were all congregated together like sardines and the places we chose to wildcamp, we were very often, the only motorhome that the local people had ever clapped eyes on!

I hope you have a good trip and I am so envious and truly wish we were heading that way too! 

Safe travels.

Sue


----------



## Pusser

I wonder how Morocan Motorhomers get on with wild camping in UK.


----------



## foll-de-roll

Pusser

Behave yourself, or you'll find yourself on the "naughty step"



Andy


----------



## navman

Sonesta said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue
> Well I am going on a Desert Tour in April and hope to stay on in Morroco for a while, I hope I can find a camp site
> 
> Loddy
> 
> 
> 
> We met Ray (Detourer) when we were on our way to Morocco and I can assure you that he is a very knowledgeable man, especially where Morocco is concerend and you will have no problems with Ray and his group finding suitable campsites or places for you all to camp that's for sure. They are a great bunch of people and Ray is quite a character and I just know you will have the time of your life.
> 
> We toured Morocco on our own but if ever we wished to go along with a tour group, then we would not hesitate to book with Desert Tours!
> 
> Give Ray our regards when you see him and tell him we still remember him with great affection.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

I will second that . Ray is a great bloke and you will have a great time. We were there last April and had a really great time. We will be going back with him sometime


----------



## Sonesta

Pusser said:


> I wonder how Morocan Motorhomers get on with wild camping in UK.


You raise a valid point there Pusser and there is no way that the UK authorities and planners would permit us or any other visitor to park up our motorhomes and set up camp in any of the UK's popular tourist spots! It just would not be allowed and most of us happily accept this rule as being a fair one! So .... Why do we, who then visit foreign climes, get so disgruntled when other countries adopt a similar rule in their towns and villages? You would think the vast majority of visitors would be used to such restrictions?

Don't get me wrong, I am certainly not anti wildcamping by any means and anyone who knows us personally would tell you that we love nothing more than to park for the night in a secluded spot far from the madding crowd but we would never abuse this freedom and we would never knowingly park where anyone objected to our presence! Basically, if we can and we want to we will but if we can't and we don't want to we won't!

I think as visitors to any town or any other country, we have to respect how others view wildcamping and only take advantage of this privilege if we feel absolutely confident that we are permitted to do so and not causing a nuisance or a problem to anyone else! It is not our right as motorhomers, to wildcamp wherever and whenever the fancy takes us and in my opinion, the fairest thing any of us can do in a situation like this, is to look at this argument from all angles and not just our own!

I would hate to see a blanket ban on all wildcamping opportunities altogether and my fear is, that if some people continue to repeatedly abuse and ignore such restrictions, then wildcamping will become a NO GO activity everywhere!

Sue


----------



## hmh

Have you looked at http://www.maroc-en-campingcar.4yu.fr/?

A most informative website, and well worth sending away for the book - there was nowhere we couldnt find somewhere to camp, we went on our own in Feb 2008.

Helen


----------



## peedee

Sonesta said:


> I would hate to see a blanket ban on all wildcamping opportunities altogether and my fear is, that if some people continue to repeatedly abuse and ignore such restrictions, then wildcamping will become a NO GO activity everywhere!
> 
> Sue


Is this not inevitable in an ever increasing growth scenario? We have record growth in our "hobby" and ever growing population and development. The later particularly so in less developed areas.

The real answer is cheap no frills overnight facilities like the French aires. It's a win win situation then. We save a bit which might mean more spent in the local economy.

peedee


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Peedee,

I agree with you entirely and I said the same thing myself in an earlier post in this thread. I think it would be an ideal solution to open up aires and sostas to meet the demands of the motorhome visitor and I just wish all European countries, including the UK, would finally realise that they are losing out on so much potential revenue by not providing such facilities to this continually expanding area of the tourist and leisure market!

However, I would still like to see wildcamping tolerated in secluded and less populated locations and I truly hope there never comes a time where responsible and sensible wildcamping is prohibited altogether!

Sue


----------



## Korky555

What bambi2 ment by being unwellcome in morocco was that while returning to her camper after having a meal at one of the most popular resturants 1001 regulary used by the motorhomers to go back to the campsite the police were very rude and would not let her explain that she was staying in a camping, and this makes you think that morocco is not in favour of the campers anymore and doesnt realise the income they take into the country as last year there was in the region of 130.000 campers in maroc who would spend aprox 1500-2000 pounds each through out the comunity ie resturants, shopping, fuel, park fees, and other goods,but now they seem to favour the hotel holliday maker who pay for their holliday in the country of departure and dont spend anything while in moroc or very little, and as for the free camping subject we all used to park along the beech but paid what was asked by the moroccans who organised it and that is what the moroccans enjoyed mixing in with the campers as they made a living from them selling their goods repairing vans painting etc etc as they are now not allowed into the camping parks unless they pay so the campsite owners are not only ripping off the europeans but the maroccans as well and beleive me they dont like the situation anymore than we do i have not managed to go to maroc this year but have been for the last 8 yrs and sadly like bambi2 we remember how it Was


----------



## goldi

Afternoon all,


Happen all these posts should be sent to the moroccan tourist board and they can find a solution which is beneficial to everyone conscerned.
just a thought.


norm


----------



## peedee

Have you seen Detourer's comments >here<

peedee


----------



## goldi

Hello again,


I reckon i m going to avoid morroco


norm


----------



## bambi2

*unwellcome in Morocco*

Hi goldi, I sent my post to the moroccan tourist board, by e-mail, I have not received a reply, but there have been more than 2000 views on the different forums I posted on, so there is a lot of people interested in what is happening here. bambi2


----------



## goldi

Hello again,

Well done bambi,



norm


----------

